# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Πρόβλημα με 3D εκτυπωτή

## avgoustisp

Καλησπέρα. Έχω έναν 3D εκτυπωτή στον οποίο δεν δουλεύει η μια κεφαλή. Υπάρχει κάποιος που θα μπορούσε να ελέγξει την πλακέτα του;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

